# wut exactly does prospecting for a car club consist of?



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Iv been askd by a couple of car clubs to prospect for them but I never have but now i decided to ask a club if I could join but need to prospect im not entirly shore wut that means let me know fellas!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

U DONT WANNA KNOW !!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

MUFASA said:


> U DONT WANNA KNOW !!


 how will I know wut to do if i dont ask , so yes I do wanna kmow homie!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Depends on the club.. SOme are more lenient other it's more difficult. But usually it's consists of a few months of being a "prospect" , also getting ur car up to standards if it's not already , and in some clubs se kind of initiation is done... I've heard different crazy stories. It al depends. But if ur serious about a club it's all worth it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

its like getting a new job and you are on a probationary period to see if you are gonna work out for the club or vise versa, plus time so u can get the ride right. stuff like that


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Pretty much wut I had in mind


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Some clubs and prospects are not made for each other! So the Prospecting time (probationary time as Skim mentioned) is used to see if they are made for each other. Both parties get to see what each other is all about. You get in where you fit in......and unfortunately, some dont!!! A prospect may not like the direction or things a certain club is up to. So they chose to leave. Or, a club may not feel the prospect for a reason. So the club decides that prospect will not join the club. We had a 4 month prospecting period in 2011. In 2012, we are extending it to 1 year or more. I have heard it can take up to several years to get into certain clubs. Good luck Bro. Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks homie !!!!


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

With our club, it was basically showing up to all meetings, club functions and sometimes being club members bitch, beer runs, food etc., and you must have a vehicle. It doesnt have to be finished. If you dont have a car, but are serious about the club, we'll give you a year to get one. If you fail to show up with out notice for a month or so, your pretty much done.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Like its been said, every club is different. Just remember it's not just about you prospecting for the club, you also need to see if the club is for you.


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

just ask one question point blank what can your club do for me


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> Some clubs and prospects are not made for each other! So the Prospecting time (probationary time as Skim mentioned) is used to see if they are made for each other. Both parties get to see what each other is all about. You get in where you fit in......and unfortunately, some dont!!! A prospect may not like the direction or things a certain club is up to. So they chose to leave. Or, a club may not feel the prospect for a reason. So the club decides that prospect will not join the club. We had a 4 month prospecting period in 2011. In 2012, we are extending it to 1 year or more. I have heard it can take up to several years to get into certain clubs. Good luck Bro. Hope it all works out for you!



YOU LEFT ONE OUT BRO, HE IS ALSO THE GUY THAT BUYS ALL THE BEER IN VEGAS, AND IS IN CHARGE OF THE BEER COOLER. 




toker1 said:


> Thanks homie !!!!


also look for a club the better suits you and/or your family.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> YOU LEFT ONE OUT BRO, HE IS ALSO THE GUY THAT BUYS ALL THE BEER IN VEGAS, AND IS IN CHARGE OF THE BEER COOLER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: DONT FORGET THE ONE ABOUT HAVING TO BUY EVERYONE DINNER AFTER MEETINGS


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Skim said:


> its like getting a new job and you are on a probationary period to see if you are gonna work out for the club or vise versa, plus time so u can get the ride right. stuff like that


X2

pretty much a period of time (Prospect) to see if you are really Dedicated to the Club and taking care of what needs to be taken care of in order to be initiated Officially.

It also allows the club members to determine if you have what it takes to become an Official member or For yourself to find out if you even really want to still join that Car Club. (vice-versa)


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks fellas I don't know bout buying the whole meal after meeting that gets hella pricey I wont b able to finish my car lol but good info homies gracias!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

toker1 said:


> Thanks fellas I don't know bout buying the whole meal after meeting that gets hella pricey I wont b able to finish my car lol but good info homies gracias!!


Simon... Good Luck to you.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Like how a few people have said a probation period. Its a great way for u to get to know the club and the club to get to know you. Mainly consisting going to meetings, joining them in activities or functions, if u like the club - proving to them that you have what it takes to be a great memberto them. They might have certain standards the car has to have, so if your car isn't up to the standard give you a chance to get it there. But all in all, its all worth it at the end when you are wearing a club shirt and cruising with the plaque in the back window. Just remember, some clubs will allow u to join cuz all u need is rims on the car. Others have higher standards cuz they want to be know of having good clean cars, not just 13's on a mix matching car with a 2 different color fender or doors. Most importantly you want to muke sure you are happy with the club before you a full active member. You can always walk away.


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

joeycutlass said:


> just ask one question point blank what can your club do for me


thats exactly what not to say. Lol. say that to my club you'll find urself kicking rocks real fast.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yea I figured that one that would b like just trying to use the homies for my own persinol gain that's not me right there good looking out tho bro


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

SupremePA said:


> thats exactly what not to say. Lol. say that to my club you'll find urself kicking rocks real fast.


Bwahahaha! True shit there.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

cook1970 said:


>


TTT!!


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

WITH CALI IMAGE, YOU NEED TO HAVE A RAG TOP OR ELSE JOIN ONE OF THE FEW CALI IMAGE HARD CHAPTERS. REGARDLESS, OUR PROSPECTS ARE ON DECK FOR ONE YEAR. DURING THIS TIME THEY MUST:

1. HAVE A 90% COMPLETED RIDE.
2. ATTEND ALL MEETINGS (BOTH IN PERSON AND ONLINE)
3. PLACE YEARLY DUES IN ESCROW WITH CLUB PRESIDENT
4. MEMORIZE CLUB PLEDGE
5. COMPLETE THEIR THESIS
6. BEGIN C.I. 401K WITHIN 90 DAYS
7. EARN 21 UNITS FROM THE C.I. PROFESSIONAL NETWORKING EVENTS

THE CLUB ALLOWS PROSPECTS TO TAKE A LEAVE OF ABSENCE FOR THREE MONTHS UNDER EXTENUATING CIRCUMSTANCES; APPROVED BY MR. SHADES.


----------



## Withwhatsmine (Oct 24, 2011)

How much are the yearly dues? 

The clubs sounded interesting at first but I thought they would help me build my car and I could help them with whatever they needed.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Withwhatsmine said:


> How much are the yearly dues?
> 
> The clubs sounded interesting at first but I thought they would help me build my car and I could help them with whatever they needed.


*
MOST OF THE DUES DIFFER IN PRICE... SOME ARE DONE MONTHLY OTHERS ARE COLLECTED ONLY AT MEETINGS AND OTHERS ARE YEARLY.. EVERY CLUB IS DIFFERENT SO EVERY CLUB HAS A DIFFERENT AMOUNT OF $

SOME CLUBS WILL ASSIST YOUR BUILD UP BUT IN THE END ITS YOUR $$ GOING TOWARDS THE BUILD. DONT EXPECT THEM TO THROW THEIR OWN CASH DOWN ON YOUR CAR...*


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

NA I'm building my own car yo I'm just tired of rolling by my self I would like to have other riders around to wen I ride


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL at "prospecting", that's a biker term.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Um OK


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> WITH CALI IMAGE, YOU NEED TO HAVE A RAG TOP OR ELSE JOIN ONE OF THE FEW CALI IMAGE HARD CHAPTERS. REGARDLESS, OUR PROSPECTS ARE ON DECK FOR ONE YEAR. DURING THIS TIME THEY MUST:
> 
> 1. HAVE A 90% COMPLETED RIDE.
> 2. ATTEND ALL MEETINGS (BOTH IN PERSON AND ONLINE)
> ...





Withwhatsmine said:


> How much are the yearly dues?
> 
> The clubs sounded interesting at first but I thought they would help me build my car and I could help them with whatever they needed.


OUR YEARLY DUES ARE CONFIDENTIAL. HOWEVER, IF YOU CAN'T PAY, YOU CAN SWALLOW OUR PRIDE.


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:sprint::inout:


Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> WITH CALI IMAGE, YOU NEED TO HAVE A RAG TOP OR ELSE JOIN ONE OF THE FEW CALI IMAGE HARD CHAPTERS. REGARDLESS, OUR PROSPECTS ARE ON DECK FOR ONE YEAR. DURING THIS TIME THEY MUST:
> 
> 1. HAVE A 90% COMPLETED RIDE.
> 2. ATTEND ALL MEETINGS (BOTH IN PERSON AND ONLINE)
> ...


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> OUR YEARLY DUES ARE CONFIDENTIAL. HOWEVER, IF YOU CAN'T PAY, YOU CAN SWALLOW OUR PRIDE.


Yup take care of Mr.Shades pride and your all good :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Who is Mr.shades tho


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:nicoderm:waz up toker..................


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

cook1970 said:


> :nicoderm:waz up toker..................


wutz good big homie??!!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

EBAY said:


> LOL at "prospecting", that's a biker term.


X2, and there is quite a bit of difference in the process..,


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

cook1970 said:


>


TTT


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

johnnie65 said:


> Like how a few people have said a probation period. Its a great way for u to get to know the club and the club to get to know you. Mainly consisting going to meetings, joining them in activities or functions, if u like the club - proving to them that you have what it takes to be a great memberto them. They might have certain standards the car has to have, so if your car isn't up to the standard give you a chance to get it there. But all in all, its all worth it at the end when you are wearing a club shirt and cruising with the plaque in the back window. Just remember, some clubs will allow u to join cuz all u need is rims on the car. Others have higher standards cuz they want to be know of having good clean cars, not just 13's on a mix matching car with a 2 different color fender or doors. Most importantly you want to muke sure you are happy with the club before you a full active member. You can always walk away.


This is very true. :yes:...its also an honor to look in your rear view mirror and see that club plaque shine with pride..... :thumbsup::thumbsup: like it was mentioned. Choose the right club that best fits you and your family. Because most clubs wont just consider you as just a homie. they would say that you're a brother, or a family member..... :biggrin: Good luck to you brotha.... :nicoderm:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks homie!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

S.J convrt59 said:


> This is very true. :yes:...its also an honor to look in your rear view mirror and see that club plaque shine with pride..... :thumbsup::thumbsup: like it was mentioned. Choose the right club that best fits you and your family. Because most clubs wont just consider you as just a homie. they would say that you're a brother, or a family member..... :biggrin: Good luck to you brotha.... :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> WITH CALI IMAGE, YOU NEED TO HAVE A RAG TOP OR ELSE JOIN ONE OF THE FEW CALI IMAGE HARD CHAPTERS. REGARDLESS, OUR PROSPECTS ARE ON DECK FOR ONE YEAR. DURING THIS TIME THEY MUST:
> 
> 1. HAVE A 90% COMPLETED RIDE.
> 2. ATTEND ALL MEETINGS (BOTH IN PERSON AND ONLINE)
> ...


Lol..


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought prospecting is what the outlaw bikers went through to get into a bike club, not car clubs. :|


----------



## TANGI32 (Jan 27, 2014)

WHERE U LIVE ARE U IN ATL EMAIL ME AT [email protected] OR CALL 678-705-2166 MS QUEEN


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> I thought prospecting is what the outlaw bikers went through to get into a bike club, not car clubs. :|


You thought wrong Cisco


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Usually consists of combing the presidents chest hair.


----------



## capricesun (Feb 22, 2010)

Do people usually "Prospect" Multiple different clubs at once?


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

capricesun said:


> Do people usually "Prospect" Multiple different clubs at once?


I doubt any club would allow that bruh


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

lone star said:


> Usually consists of combing the presidents chest hair.


:rofl:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

capricesun said:


> Do people usually "Prospect" Multiple different clubs at once?



If someone does this, then it's just wrong. I know we (the club/chapter) would not except it. And if we did find out, sorry we would just dismiss u.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:facepalm:YOU MUST BE BORED.....:roflmao:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

capricesun said:


> Do people usually "Prospect" Multiple different clubs at once?


 If someone actually was stupid enough to do that, they'd never get into any club, because clubs do communicate with each other, and do functions with each other (Plus the general cruise spot), so the person would more or less be found out quick and probably barred from the multiple clubs he was prospecting.


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

Daniel ducati sometimes likes to pull his avenues plaque out and slap an uso plaque in the back window on thee weekends uffin:


----------

